# Ingot Molds



## skeeter629 (Apr 2, 2010)

I am looking for a place to purchase some good ingot molds. I will need one for gold and one for silver. I have been considering iron molds, but I am not married to that idea yet. Any suggestions or recommedations will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## lazersteve (Apr 2, 2010)

I've had excellent success making my own from hard graphite and a Dremel tool.

You can see one in action on my website in the melting videos section.

Steve


----------



## Acid_Bath76 (May 8, 2011)

lazersteve said:


> I've had excellent success making my own from hard graphite and a Dremel tool.
> 
> You can see one in action on my website in the melting videos section.
> 
> Steve



Where did you pick up your graphite?


----------



## lazersteve (May 9, 2011)

I buy surplus pieces from a manufcturer who fabricates grahite. 

Steve


----------

